# Macau visa rejected -please help



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi guys

Im hoping you can help with my situation or point me in the right direction..

Im a 26 year old male from the UK and have been offered a construction job in Macau.


The company are sponsoring me, I have waited 3 months for my visa to come through and this morning it was rejected due to my highest qualification not being recognised.

As you can imagine I am devastated as this is a great opportunity etc.

They require a HNC (Level 4) qualification as a minimum - I have a certificate of higher education as I completed the first year of university full time but Macau immigration are not recognising this as the equivalent.

Where does this leave me? and what are my options? anything I can do?

the company are trying to sort it out but its not looking good.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

